# Best Food to Fatten up Frogs?



## Cornelius (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a Dwarf Cobalt Tinctorious that is a little on the skinny side, and I was wondering if anyone had a reccomendation as far as food goes to fatten my little froglet up. I currently feed fruit flies (melanogastar), springtails, and occasionally flour beetle larvae. My frog has a good appetite and seems to be eating well, but is not gaining weight. Does anyone know about the nutritional content of the various food items for dart frogs? I have heard about phoenix beetle larvae and am considering ordering some of the extra small ones to try out. Should I continue feeding lots/supplimenting new food items or should I get a fecal done on the skinny frog (who is captive bred from a reliable source I know well, and housed alone)?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

if your frog is eating and not gaining weight it may not just be that it isn't eating enough food, but it could be parasites. but if you don't get fecals or anything then waxworms are pretty fatty.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I would get a fecal just to be on the safe side... worms are pretty common and in some cases they get to be a heavy enough load that the frogs aren't really skinny, but aren't as plump as they could be, and have trouble gaining weight. 

I'd feed the RFB larvae and FF larvae, and give him plenty of springtail treats. Termites are awesome if you can get them, and waxies are great if you can get the small ones (any butterfly/moth larvae are little bundles of fat) but Tincs can be problematic to get to eat the moth larvae if they aren't used to it, and same goes for pheonix worms. 

I'd also recomend feeding him more often... not increase the amount you give at one time, but add a couple more feedings. Lots of little feedings are the better way to get weight up rather than overwhelming the frog by adding more at one time.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

yep, listen to what corey said.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

keep in mind that many frogs in the hobby are obese.. compare pictures of the frogs in the wild. 

Ed


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

As said above RFB's or FF larva. Springtails tend to work well for me. I would agree most are 'Plump and happy'.
Fecals are always a good idea, especially before adding to the permanent vivarium.
In feeding froglets, feeding 2-3 times a day I find is often good. Just make sure that you do not see any extras during the next feeding which could be stressing the poor guys out.
It never hurts to separate a froglet in its own container. Plastic gallon shoe boxes with coco and sphagum with ample hiding spots can often work to keep one or two froglets in.
Worm man? something like that has the phoenix worms. I have ordered them before, a little pricey when compared to RFB's or FF larva. IF you don't have either though, it is worth it. Just make sure you order the smallest available. I have found that if you can get the younger frogs to eat from a petri dish they will take almost any small food item which moves. Some adults that have never eaten out of a dish will not take any RFB's or phoenix worms. Could be picky eaters though.


----------

